# Bild nach außen hin in Pixel auflösen



## Hosian (7. März 2007)

Hi Leute, 
Hab Photoshop grade neu und sozusagen keine Ahnung.

Ich hab n Bild (siehe Anhang) und ich hätte gerne, dass es innen in einem best. Radius klar zu sehen ist, und sich nach außen in immer fetter werdende Pixel auflöst.
Is das möglich? Wie krieg ich das hin.

Danke sehr


----------



## oskar55 (7. März 2007)

Hallo,
das geht meiner Ansicht nach nur in mehreren Schritten:
1.Schritt :Kreisauswahl --> Menue ,Auswahl - Auswahl umkehren -->Filter -Vergröberung - Mosaik,
dann die gewünschte Körnung einstellen.
2.Schritt: Kreisauswahl, diesmal größer wie vorher, sonst genau wie Schritt 1, beim Mosaikfilter eine größere Körnung einstellen.

Das Gleiche sooft wiederholen bis es gut aussieht.

Gruß
Oskar55


----------



## Hosian (7. März 2007)

jo, danke
hat in ungefähr geklappt.
Hier das Ergebniss.

Gibt es denn noch ein Möglichkeit das Bild nach außen hin abzudunkeln, dass es also mit der kombination dieses Effekts pro Pixel dunkler wird und am Rabd schwarz ist?

Schönen dank


----------



## Alexander Groß (7. März 2007)

Ich hätte das ganze mit Ebenenmasken gemacht. Mit dem Abdunkeln warte ich mal ab was andere für Ideen haben.


Alex


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. März 2007)

Hallo,
also du erstellst eine Tonwertkorrektureinstellungsebene drüber und maskierst diese radial.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Hosian (12. März 2007)

Hi, schönen Dank,
das klingt alles sehr nützlich und auch intilligent, aber leider kapier ich kein Wort, sry.

1. zu alexandergross: wo finde ich die Ebenenmasken

2. zu DirtyWorld: Was ist eine Tonwertkorrektureinstellungsebene und wie kann ich die Selbige erstellen?

Danke


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. März 2007)

Hi,
im angehängten Bild siehst du wo man diese beiden Funktionen herbeizaubert.
http://www.teialehrbuch.de/PHOTO/8634-Arbeiten-mit-Ebenen-und-Masken.html
http://www.teialehrbuch.de/PHOTO/8602-Arbeiten-mit-einer-Einstellungsebene.html
Ansonsten hilft dir da auch das berühmte Handbuch oder Google weiter.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Tiefschneetaucher (13. März 2007)

Ich habe auch mal mit diesem Effekt experimentiert – leider ohne großen Erfolg. Das Ergebnis sah genauso aus wie das Auge oben oder meine angehängte Grafik. Das wird zwar auch pixelig aber halt nicht so wie man es sich vorstellte – hatte bei mir eigentlich auch noch vor so eine Art Pixelexplosion zu machen – sprich das die Pixel ,die zum ende hin größer werden, sich auch noch vom ursprünglichen Bild entfernen. Aber geklappt hat das leider nie.

Vielleicht hat einer von Euch ja mal n Tipp wie man das anständig realisieren kann ?
Ich habe jedenfalls mal bei diesem Bild hier den Rand etwas dunkler gemacht. Ob es gut aussieht ... na ja .. je dunkler der Rand wird desto weniger sind die Pixel zu erkennen. Aber vielleicht konnte der Ansatz ja ein wenig helfen


----------



## Leola13 (13. März 2007)

Hai,

so in etwa wie im Anhang ?

Da gab es bei DOCMA mal einen Workshop dazu.

Das Bild in die obere Ebene legen, die untere Ebene mit einem Verlauf oder Buchstaben oder Kästchen füllen (schwarz), die obere Ebene auf negativ multiplizieren stellen. 
Überall wo die untere Ebene schwarz ist erscheint das Bild.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Hosian (20. März 2007)

Hi,

also schönen Dank erstmal.
Mit den Links bin ich schonmal soweit gekommen, dass ich das Einstellungsfenster für die Tonwertkorrektur gefunden hab. Aber was mach ich dann.
Wie mache ich weiter um einen der beiden gewünschten Effekte zu erreichen
Mag sein dass ich einfach zu doof bin, aber mir tun sich zu große Geistige Lücken auf um das Bild nach außen hin abzudunkeln oder aufzupixeln.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. März 2007)

Hi,
also ich hab dir jetzt mal eine PSD angehängt wo ich mal grad schnell das gewünschte umgesetzt habe. Vielleicht wirste daraus schlauer.
Anhang: Auge.zip

Viele Grüße


----------



## Hosian (26. März 2007)

Hey,
super, danke.
ich hab ein bisschen Damit rumgespielt, langsam begreife iche etwas...

Wenn ich nochmal Problem e habe melde ih mich

DAnke an alle


----------

